# Διάφορα Προιόντα > UPS & Πηγές Τροφοδοσίας >  UPS ανοιγόκλειμα ρελέ

## selectronic

Χαιρετώ το forum!

  Θα ήθελα την βοήθειά σας με ένα πρόβλημα που παρουσιάζει το UPS μου:

  Το UPS είναι ένα φτηνό 800VA (http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.701530) που το έχω 3-4 χρόνια. Πάνω του είναι μόνο το PC και η οθόνη. Γενικά δουλεύει, του βγάζω την πρίζα και δίνει μια χαρά τάση «μόνο του» σε φορτίο 100-200W για 4-5 λεπτά (άρα μπαταρία ΟΚ, την έχω αλλάξει σχεδόν πριν ένα χρόνο με ίδια)

  Πριν κανένα μήνα που άρχισαν οι βροχές, μου έκανε μία-δύο φορές το εξής: για 1-2 δευτερόλεπτα κάποιο(α) ρελέ μέσα έκανε σαν τρελό (ανοιγόκλεινε πολύ γρήγορα, σαν να λέμε 15 φορές/sec). Δεν το είδα για πρόβλημα, πρώτες βροχές λέω, η σκόνη στις κολόνες της ΔΕΗ γίνετε γλίτσα και κάνει στιγμιαία «κόλπα» η τάση (έκλεινα και την TV μην κάνει καμία καλή υπέρταση).

  Τις τελευταίες 1-2 βδομάδες το έχει ξανακάνει αυτό στα καλά καθούμενα 3-4 φορές, και μάλιστα ένα βράδυ 3:00 χωρίς βροχή κτλ. Προχτές αρχίζει πάλι το ίδιο, και μετά από τα 2-3 δευτερόλεπτα  που έκανε σαν δαιμονισμένο το ρελέ, σβήνει (κλείνει το PC)! Ανοιγοκλείνω τον διακόπτη του, ξαναπαίρνει μπρος, όλα καλά.

  Από τότε κάθε 2-3 μέρες, κάνει στα ξαφνικά τα ίδια άνοιξε-κλείσε το ρελέ (χωρίς να έχει ξανασβήσει τελείως όμως), και καμιά φορά το κάνει και όταν ανάβω την λάμπα (φθορίου) του δωματίου.

  Το άνοιξα σήμερα, δεν είδα κάτι «οπτικά», και λέω να πάρω τα 4 ρελεδάκια που έχει και τον δίπλα πυκνωτή .22μF X2, να τα αλλάξω. Τα ρελέ μήπως και κάτι πάθαν, και τον πυκνωτή που έχει για φίλτρο στην είσοδο.
  Βλέποντας ότι δεν έχει κάποιο «σοβαρό» φίλτρο στην είσοδο εκτός του ενός πυκνωτή (+ την «ευαισθησία» στα παράσιτα από την φθορίου), αφού το έκλεισα του έβαλα ένα φίλτρο σαν αυτό http://img.directindustry.com/images...34-2431815.jpg στην είσοδο πρόχειρα. Δυστυχώς 5-10 λεπτά μετά, ξαναέκανε το κόλπο με το ρελέ, άρα τζίφος το φίλτρο...

  Αν κάποιος έχει ξαναδεί αυτό το πρόβλημα, ή πάει το μυαλό του σε κάτι άλλο και έχει να προτείνει κάτι, θα ήμουν ευγνώμων!

  Σας ευχαριστώ για την ανάγνωση  :Smile: 
1.jpg2.jpg

----------


## gep58

από τις φωτό δεν βγαίνει τπτ... αρχικά έλεγξε για ψυχρές κολλήσεις στα τμήματα ισχύος...

----------


## selectronic

Κοίταξα για ψυχρές, δεν είδα τίποτα...

  Φωτό θα βγάλω κι άλλες αύριο.
http://bayimg.com/iagLAaAej
http://bayimg.com/IagLbaAej

----------


## ezizu

Βγάλε την πλακέτα και από την κάτω πλευρά  ( των κολλήσεων ) μερικές  φωτογραφίες .

----------


## selectronic

1.jpg2-2.jpg3.jpg4.jpg

----------


## selectronic

Άλλαξα τους 4 ρελέδες και τον πυκνωτή, και πέρασα και μερικές κολλήσεις όπως πρότεινε ο gep58 (αν και δεν είδα τίποτα ύποπτο).
Από εχτές το πρωί που το έχω σε λειτουργία (χωρίς κάτι πάνω του όμως), δεν έχει ακουστεί τίποτα...

Άνοιξα και τα παλιά ρελέ μήπως και έβλεπα τίποτα λιωμένες επαφές, αλλά εκτός από έναν που είχε ένα μικρό σημαδάκι (ο δεξιά στην φωτό), ήταν σαν καινούργιοι.
1.jpg2.jpg3.jpg

----------


## vasilimertzani

με  προβληματισε που ειπες για την φθοριου.
δοκιμασε με καμια μπαλαντεζα σε καποια αλλη πριζα.

----------


## selectronic

Δεν ξέρω τι κόλπο ήταν αυτό με την φθορίου...Τόσα χρόνια δεν το είχε ξανακάνει ποτέ, αλλά αφού έκανε και τα ξαφνικά άνοιξε-κλείσε με το ρελέ (ή τους ρελέδες), δεν του έδωσα και πολύ σημασία. Από τότε που το «απομόνωσα», το έχω και σε άλλη πρίζα (άλλη τελείως γραμμή και από άλλη φάση).

Πάντως σήμερα το έβαλα και κανονικά, πάλι με το PC για φορτίο γιατί δεν έχω και τίποτα άλλο να του βάλω...Ελπίζω να συνεχίσει την καλή διαγωγή! :Unsure:

----------


## selectronic

Καταρχάς χρόνια πολλά σε όλους!

Απλώς ήθελα να γράψω ότι έχουν περάσει 20 μέρες από τότε που ξαναέβαλα το UPS στην θέση του και όλα καλά, άρα υποθέτω ότι ήταν ή πρόβλημα σε ρελέ ή κάτι σε ψυχρή.

Καλές γιορτές!

----------

